# Toledo area Rifle range



## Audio_1 (Jul 30, 2005)

So I am fairly new to rifles. My problem is that I can not seem to find any rifle ranges In the Toledo area. I would not mind paying a 'membership fee' if it was not very expensive. I am looking for nothing special, 100yds. will do. I would be willing to drive about an hour max. Also, if you do know of a place, would I have to bring my own targets/holder? 

Also, I am sorry about the poor writing. i am rather tired/in a hurry.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.ohcc.us/


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Adams Conservation, its "ok" and close to you.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

You can also try the Sandusky
County Sportsmans Club in
Gibsonburg. Next Monthly
meeting Aug. 5th.

Gene


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

www.scsclub.org


Gene


----------

